# Pemuvar ?



## ydb1md (18 Apr 2007)

Does anyone have any info on Pemuvar planes? I hear about them from time to time but can find much info on them online.


----------



## bugbear (18 Apr 2007)

ydb1md":jrl8olgr said:


> Does anyone have any info on Pemuvar planes? I hear about them from time to time but can find much info on them online.



I think it's "Remuvar" with a 'R'

BugBear


----------



## ydb1md (18 Apr 2007)

bugbear":1gkoy9b6 said:


> ydb1md":1gkoy9b6 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any info on Pemuvar planes? I hear about them from time to time but can find much info on them online.
> ...



Are you sure? :wink: 







Mike at *Black Stag Tools* was kind enough to let me link to the image above.


----------



## Alf (18 Apr 2007)

Dave, closest I've ever got was this advert from the November 1951 Woodworker - I'm 99% sure the plane top left is the Pemuvar P44. 






And incidentally, bother you. I'm going to have to include the damn thing on the 044 page, aren't I? #-o

Cheers, Alf


----------



## ydb1md (18 Apr 2007)

Alf":2gsgo81f said:


> Dave, closest I've ever got was this advert from the November 1951 Woodworker - I'm 99% sure the plane top left is the Pemuvar P44.
> 
> And incidentally, bother you. I'm going to have to include the damn thing on the 044 page, aren't I? #-o
> 
> Cheers, Alf



lol Sorry about increasing your workload Alf. Your 044 page really is a great resource. I've now got two 044's & two 043's. I use at least two of them during projects as it beats having to reset the fence & blades. I need to make a new depth stop for one of the 043's as the hole in the body seems to be enlarged somehow. This allows the post to move a bit and eventually loosen the thumbscrew. 

I need to get off of my bum and get to writing my page about Preston & Record bullnose planes. I've got most of the info and pics; just need to devote the time. :roll:


----------



## bugbear (18 Apr 2007)

ydb1md":sloh6oue said:


> bugbear":sloh6oue said:
> 
> 
> > ydb1md":sloh6oue said:
> ...



I'm now a lot less sure!!

(I'll check at home - I own one)

I also have a dim memory of Tony Murland having a rather interesting bull nose plough by this company - but don't quote me on that.

BugBear


----------



## Alf (18 Apr 2007)

[-o< Please don't let there be a Remuvar as well. Please don't let there be a Remuvar as well. Please don't let there be a Remuvar as well. [-o< 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (19 Apr 2007)

Alf":2k3qhnv0 said:


> [-o< Please don't let there be a Remuvar as well. Please don't let there be a Remuvar as well. Please don't let there be a Remuvar as well. [-o<
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Does this constitute a Pemuvar #43, Alf? (minus its depth stop, and with a mismatched blade, AND I forget to include a ruler in the shot)










BugBear


----------



## Alf (19 Apr 2007)

I have a feeling someone's tried to persuade me before that should count on the 043 page and I came up with a really good reason not to include it. I forget what it was now, but can I offer up as excuse it's a) not derivative, and b) bloody awful. :lol: However, if you'd give me a few details on overall dimensions I suppose I could spread the awfulness a little further afield... :roll: :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (19 Apr 2007)

Alf":2y3phovq said:


> I have a feeling someone's tried to persuade me before that should count on the 043 page and I came up with a really good reason not to include it. I forget what it was now, but can I offer up as excuse it's a) not derivative, and b) bloody awful. :lol: However, if you'd give me a few details on overall dimensions I suppose I could spread the awfulness a little further afield... :roll: :wink:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



I'd claim it's merely "another small plough" as opposed to a #043 variant.

It's aluminium all the way through, even the skate! Bletch.

BugBear


----------



## Smudger (19 Apr 2008)

I've just picked up a Pemuvar P44 (not as a serious user unless it is a lot better than I think). Anyone know where I can get a new set of cutters for it?
And anyone got a depth stop they could post a picture of?


----------



## ac445ab (21 Apr 2008)

Hi  
I have this Pemuvar plane, complete (except 2 cutters). 











It had 8 cutters from 1/8" to 9/16". 
I did some grooves whit it, but I had not a good feeling. 
Hope this helps 

Ciao, 
Giuliano


----------



## bugbear (22 Apr 2008)

ac445ab":uc2w09sf said:


> Hi
> I have this Pemuvar plane, complete (except 2 cutters).
> 
> It had 8 cutters from 1/8" to 9/16".
> ...



Hah! That's the model I have, only mine has a single cutter, and VERY little remaining red paint...

Yes, it's horrid.

BugBear


----------

